# Here Comes Another INFJ



## shesinfj (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi! My name's Lyn and I'm an INFJ. A year ago, after taking the test the first time, I wasn't too sure whether I was an INFJ or not so I took the test again a year later and got the same results. Being an INFJ, hmm, can be both a curse and blessing? I feel as though it's a constant battle with feeling so deeply. Does anyone else agree as an INFJ?

Look forward to making new fellow INFJ or other acquaintances!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings shesinfj and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum shesinfj. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Naturely truthfull (Oct 29, 2015)

HI


----------



## shesinfj (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi!


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey! I'd check out the other types if I were you. On the other hand, why don't you try to take the Keys2cognition test


----------



## 1591c (Oct 31, 2015)

A good friend fo mine does say being an INFJ is both a curse and a blessing.. but I think you guys are wonderful people ^^

Welcome to the community!


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello and Welcome to Personality Cafe


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

:happy: Hello there! Welcome to this place!


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Welcome to Hogwarts!!


----------



## Zeit (Dec 24, 2012)

<3 INFJs

What's your enneagram"?


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

Yay, descend into this friendly pit of doom with us!

Obligatory welcome penguin:


----------



## shesinfj (Oct 30, 2015)

URLteenth said:


> Hey! I'd check out the other types if I were you. On the other hand, why don't you try to take the Keys2cognition test


Hi! I'm a very open-minded person so I already have. Two of my best friends are ENTJ and INTP, so I've read a lot about other personalities. Thanks for the suggestion! Will keep in mind to take the test.


----------



## shesinfj (Oct 30, 2015)

1591c said:


> A good friend fo mine does say being an INFJ is both a curse and a blessing.. but I think you guys are wonderful people ^^
> 
> Welcome to the community!


Yeah... Sometimes we get too overwhelmed with all that we feel. Thank you so much for thinking that we're wonderful. You sound wonderful yourself! 

Thank you


----------



## shesinfj (Oct 30, 2015)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> Hello and Welcome to Personality Cafe


Thank you!


----------



## shesinfj (Oct 30, 2015)

Bear987 said:


> :happy: Hello there! Welcome to this place!


Thank you!


----------



## shesinfj (Oct 30, 2015)

spidershane said:


> Welcome to Hogwarts!!


Omg lol! Thank you!


----------



## shesinfj (Oct 30, 2015)

Zeit said:


> <3 INFJs
> 
> What's your enneagram"?


I'm Type 2, but apparently 2w3! How about you?


----------



## shesinfj (Oct 30, 2015)

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Yay, descend into this friendly pit of doom with us!


Yaaaaas! More than glad to.

Thank you


----------



## Chocolatentropy (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome to this weird and wonderful place! Come join the tea party!


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome to PerC! I hope you enjoy it here! =)


----------

